

Mobify's take on the creative process behind rebranding a startup - shawnjan8
http://www.mobify.com/blog/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=logo

======
shawnjan8
We just released our logo and we would love to hear what you guys think! There
was a lot of thought that went into the logo, and a lot of effort pushing the
new brand around every facet of the company. Hopefully this post will be
useful to you in your future rebranding efforts! :)

